# 2005 Audi A6



## schwerpunkt (Feb 21, 2006)

2005 Audi A6 

Hey everyone I've been trying to sell my car for about 3 months now I'd appreciate if you guys took a look. Thanks!


----------



## sohaudiA6 (Jan 27, 2011)

*hey*

hey, i would like to may be check it out. do u have any pics?


----------



## schwerpunkt (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont have any additional pictures at this time, because i'm out of the country. Send me a message if you're still interested and I can put you in touch with the people selling the car for me.


----------

